# help, locked out of my own jail



## wonslung (May 30, 2009)

hello, i'm using ezjails.  I just made a new jail and for some reason the jail command to log in for the first time and set users is failing

i can try to ssh to the jail but since i haven't set a root password it'd not working.

this is what i see when i try to log in
jail: syscall failed with: Invalid argument

this is what i'm trying to try to log in
jail /usr/jail/ircjail ircjail.example.com 10.0.0.1 /bin/sh

any ideas?


----------



## wonslung (May 30, 2009)

never mind....for some reason when i entered an ip that WASNT the correct ip for the jail it let me in....

so if anyone else runs into this, just make up some ip not in use i guess.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2009)

If you're locked out, just log in on the host system and use `# jexec <JID> su -`. Instant root in your jail.


----------

